# Granite gets hot



## Flapjack23 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi,

New to the board and hope to learn much. I have a quick (probably dumb) question. I have a propane direct vent fireplace in the living room. Granite on the floor in front and on the wall surrounding it. I use it mainly for aesthetics and to give the geothermal a little rest on the coldest days. The granite gets HOT after a few hours of use. I can only keep my hand on it for 3-4 seconds. Mainly right above the fireplace even with the fan running. Is this normal? Should I be concerned? I usually run the gas on low and the fan med. 

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 24, 2009)

New to the board and hope to learn much. I have a quick (probably dumb) question. I have a propane direct vent fireplace in the living room. Granite on the floor in front and on the wall surrounding it. I use it mainly for aesthetics and to give the geothermal a little rest on the coldest days. The granite gets HOT after a few hours of use. I can only keep my hand on it for 3-4 seconds. Mainly right above the fireplace even with the fan running. Is this normal? Should I be concerned? I usually run the gas on low and the fan med.

Hey, Andy...

I assume that when you pull your hand away from the granite, 
that you don't have any blisters resulting from the HOT temperature.
If you don't, then I'd say that the granite is less than 212 degrees F.
If you do, then I'd start to get worried...
212 F is the boiling point of water (duh) & about 1/2 of what it takes to ignite paper...
Remember "Fahrenheit 451"?
If you're REALLY concerned, get ahold of an IR thermometer & verify the temps...


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just went through this a few days ago. Had my IR gun out checking mantle temps (max was 150F) and the lady was having me check everything because she was curious. Tile floor and wood floor in front I got at around 150F also. The floor was actually hotter out a short distance (where the tile ended) and not right in front of the insert. The tile above the fireplace was even hotter... like 170F or so I think. I was not paying much attention to that reading since its tile over brick, nothing to catch fire or be worried about.


----------



## trafick (Nov 25, 2009)

When we installed the Allagash in my fireplace, the mantel shelf right above the stove got really warm.  I think we missed clearance by about an inch so I made a heat shield out of sheet metal and that has taken care of the problem.  I never noticed the floor in front of the stove being very hot.  Seems all my heat goes up.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I can hold my hand on it for 3-4 seconds before it becomes uncomfortable. No blisters or anything like that. The fireplace came with a couple non-combustible boards to place above it in instead of drywall. The granite is attached to that. Seems like all is normal. 

Thanks,

Andy


----------

